# Watery eye



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

My ten month old minipoo has developed a watery eye over the past month. It is not bad, but a little watery to look at and a little running. Up until now, her eyes have been perfectly clear. The eye does not look infected. Could it be caused by switching to Merrick kibble? If so, why just one eye?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There are so many things that can cause this - I suggest you check with your vet. It could be the change in food, or an allergy to something in the house, or trauma, or an infection, or an ingrowing lash ... I assume she has finished teething? If it is just a clear discharge, not sore or inflamed, and she is not bothered by it, you could try just bathing it with dilute salt water. If there is a gloopy discharge, any redness, or if she is rubbing it or blinking excessively, I would make a vet appointment.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

SusanG said:


> My ten month old minipoo has developed a watery eye over the past month. It is not bad, but a little watery to look at and a little running. Up until now, her eyes have been perfectly clear. The eye does not look infected. Could it be caused by switching to Merrick kibble? If so, why just one eye?


Is it just one eye?? That is likely NOT an allergy. More likely both eyes in an allergy. One eye could be a blocked tear duct, an irritation (hair in the eye) or other..a tooth problem on that side...and eye watering can be a genetic problem. Good advise to see your vet


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I took her to the vet the next day since it was not improving. He said she had conjunctivitis (both eyes) and some colitis, all from allergies as this is an awful year. Now she's on meds for eye and tummy. Between the ticks and allergies, this has been a rough year in the Northeast!


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ms Stella said:


> Is it just one eye?? That is likely NOT an allergy. More likely both eyes in an allergy. One eye could be a blocked tear duct, an irritation (hair in the eye) or other..a tooth problem on that side...and eye watering can be a genetic problem. Good advise to see your vet


I have a question about hairs in the eye- I notice sooty often gets hairs in his eyes- I sometimes wonder how they get in there due to the fact that he hasnt had a haircut in about 4 weeks (hes due for another one) and whats the best way to get them out?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

ekbaby734 said:


> I have a question about hairs in the eye- I notice sooty often gets hairs in his eyes- I sometimes wonder how they get in there due to the fact that he hasnt had a haircut in about 4 weeks (hes due for another one) and whats the best way to get them out?


Is it a loose hair or a topknot hair that is getting in his eye? If the former, you can rinse their eyes with a saline rinse.  I use that after grooming to clear out any irritating hairs. (I know I get them in MY eyes!) 

Eye Problems in Dogs ... Don't Be Fooled | petMD


> Ordinary Eye Wash (Sterile Buffered Saline) is proper to use in a dog’s eye to clean the eye but it will not be helpful for an inflamed, sore eye. For a red, sore eye seek veterinary attention immediately. Artificial tear drops or ointments are usually not harmful and may be soothing for some dry eye conditions, but consult a veterinarian and it can be harmful in certain cases.


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Is it a loose hair or a topknot hair that is getting in his eye? If the former, you can rinse their eyes with a saline rinse.  I use that after grooming to clear out any irritating hairs. (I know I get them in MY eyes!)
> 
> Eye Problems in Dogs ... Don't Be Fooled | petMD


Awesome thank you! I never really thought of that! Sometimes its hard to tell whether its a loose hair or one thats just kind of in his eye. His hairs kind of long right now, he has an appointment next week but I think it would be great for after he gets groomed. Thanks Rowan!


----------

